# Dentist in Dubai/Abu Dhabi



## rutherford

Hi everyone

I'm moving to the UAE in a few months, living in Dubai and working in Abu Dhabi. Unfortunately I have to have some dental work done but I won't have time to have it all finished before I leave the US. Does anyone have a dentist they can recommend? Or have any information they would like to share? How expensive is treatment compared to UK/US?

At the risk of sounding a bit Orientalist, I'm looking for a western trained dentist for some fillings and maybe some periodontal (gum) surgery?

Many thanks for any help.


----------



## JPC

Hi

I've had quite a bit of treatment done since i've been here and it's been a hassle finding a good dentist. I've had the same dentist all my life in the UK and i've been here 2 years and i'm not onto my 4th!!! Best place i've found is Dubai London Clinic on Al Wasl Road and the guy i see is Irish and called Evan O'Malley. Both myself and my wife see him now and have no compaints at all.

Prices out here are pretty high and a filling will cost about 100 to 150 GBP depending on size. We've have various treatment from crows replaced to root treatment and this place are open for discussions on prices so shop around so you have something to haggle with. There is cheaper places but you get what you pay for out here.

My biggest mistake was going to a place call Dr Nicholas & Asp. They have a German guy there that made an arse of my fillings that required me to have root treatment. He drilled too deep into the nerve and then told me 2 weeks later i was just unlucky!!! in between this he had done another filling and the same thing happen. You dont just get unlucky twice!!! They were a lot more expensive also so stay well clear.

Good luck & hope this helps.

JP



rutherford said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm moving to the UAE in a few months, living in Dubai and working in Abu Dhabi. Unfortunately I have to have some dental work done but I won't have time to have it all finished before I leave the US. Does anyone have a dentist they can recommend? Or have any information they would like to share? How expensive is treatment compared to UK/US?
> 
> At the risk of sounding a bit Orientalist, I'm looking for a western trained dentist for some fillings and maybe some periodontal (gum) surgery?
> 
> Many thanks for any help.


----------



## DubaiATC

JPC said:


> Hi
> 
> My biggest mistake was going to a place call Dr Nicholas & Asp. They have a German guy there that made an arse of my fillings that required me to have root treatment. He drilled too deep into the nerve and then told me 2 weeks later i was just unlucky!!! in between this he had done another filling and the same thing happen. You dont just get unlucky twice!!! They were a lot more expensive also so stay well clear.
> 
> JP


Thanks JPC - I will NEVER go see Dr Nicholas!!


----------



## rutherford

Thanks a lot JPC. I'll certainly start with the guys you recommended. My insurance will cover 80% of treatment up to 3500AED so hopefully it shouldn't hurt me too much financially speaking!


----------



## Canuck_Sens

rutherford said:


> Thanks a lot JPC. I'll certainly start with the guys you recommended. My insurance will cover 80% of treatment up to 3500AED so hopefully it shouldn't hurt me too much financially speaking!


Hi Rutherford,


We are going through the same process. My wife just landed in Dubai and she felt an acute pain couple of days ago. Luckily, I cut her tickets using my credit card which covers emergencies for 3 months. She has not gotten yet her medical insurance (from my company).

The credit card global medical coverage referred us a Clinic called NOA Dental Clinic 04-398 7075. It is in Dubai and the dentist with whom she is having her treatment has been practicing in UK for years. The guy is pretty good. 

If you call try talking to Kristina, tell her that I referred you...she will remember me just tell her about a guy with the American Express emergency case...

Good luck,


----------



## Fatenhappy

rutherford said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm moving to the UAE in a few months, living in Dubai and working in Abu Dhabi. Unfortunately I have to have some dental work done but I won't have time to have it all finished before I leave the US. Does anyone have a dentist they can recommend? Or have any information they would like to share? How expensive is treatment compared to UK/US?
> 
> At the risk of sounding a bit Orientalist, I'm looking for a western trained dentist for some fillings and maybe some periodontal (gum) surgery?
> 
> Many thanks for any help.


Try Dr Heather Totten .... at Medicentres Motor city ... she's excellent ... book in well in advance if you can ....


----------



## JPC

Dr Diane did my root treatment and yes she is very good, best i've had in fact for root canal. It was Dr. Thomas Peters i had all my problems with that led me to having to have RC though (twice).





Ms.Swarovski said:


> Hi, guys,
> 
> I am also the patient at Drs. Nicolas & Asp but I am very happy with my dentist Dr Tord and Dr Diane who did Root Canal treatment.
> From my long experience with a doctors in Dubai I can say that i found right clinic.


----------



## Bon Bon

Hey JPC,
I believe that dentistry is a fine art that can be drawn by every talented person but only accurate fitting with those who are professional.
It was a good experience to share with all of us


----------



## harisnaeem1986

How much would 6 fillings and gum cleaning(scaling)cost me in Abu dhabi.

My insurance coverage for dental treatment is 2000AED per year, and since the policy would be renewing in May I wont mind doing everything in 2 visits - one this year and other next year :eyebrows:


----------



## harisnaeem1986

hunterz said:


> 1 Filling Cost 610AED .I have no insurance but i did same 2 fillings on 1 visit and 2 on other.


Which hospital/clinic?


----------



## harisnaeem1986

for me I don't have dental clinics on my panel network- ALICO. Though I have almost all the hospitals like Al Noor, Gulf diagonostics, Lifeline, Emirates, Salamah, National etc

Please let me know if you have any information related to dentists in these hospitals.


----------



## pandabearest

Can I please have o'malleys number?


Edit: 

Dental Centre
Al Wasl Road, Jumeirah
Tel: 04-3444359
Fax: 04-3440211
[email protected]
Sat - Wed: 8am - 6pm
Thu: 8am - 2pm


Will give him a try.


----------

